# Small show brag



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I finally managed a BIS win here in Switzerland lol

Gloria aka Salamanca from A-Riverway our lovely black silver tabby got her first CAP on Sunday and won BIS female neuter. This is very surprising as she is such a shy little girl.She has put on alot of condition though since her spey back in January.

Quarans Stay alive got her EX1 in her final kitten class. One more show for her this spring before Maternity leave we hope.

Hope everyone had a good weekend showing!!

Izzie


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on your win, well done :thumbup1:

We had a red card day at the Northern Birman Show on Saturday with our seal tortie girl Krystal. Only one grand left to get now.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Donskie said:


> Congrats on your win, well done :thumbup1:
> 
> We had a red card day at the Northern Birman Show on Saturday with our seal tortie girl Krystal. Only one grand left to get now.


Thank you, and a big well done to you,Red card days and a Grand certificate is fantastic,when is your next show?

Izzie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Izzie and Gloria :thumbup:
And well done Donskie too - excellent results all round :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very well done xx,_


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!! considering she won a lovely new bed she is the only one who has not benefitted from using it yet.

Izzie


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know much about showing cats, but if a BIS means Best in Show (as it does in the world of dog showing) then that's not a small brag - it's a HUGE brag!

Well done! :thumbup:


----------

